# Got a Kobo or Sony reader? I need a test subject...



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm looking for someone with a Kobo (or Sony) reader to test something for me. I guess it would be preferable if it was the version before the lit-up, higher-res version.

You see, the e-ink nooks are kind of annoying that if a large image is included in the ePub, rather than shrinking it to fit the screen the way kindle does, it simply chops off the part of the image that doesn't fit! So we had to shrink the images in our Oz books, which is a shame for people who have nook colors, which are taller (pixel-wise). 

I'm assuming that kobo is more intelligent than this, but you know what they say about assuming...

So I'd like to give a kobo owner one of our Oz books and ask a few questions about how the images look. Oh, and I guess it wouldn't hurt to test this on the Sony readers also. So if you're interested, PM me with your email address. Thanks.


----------



## ecdavis (Feb 6, 2013)

I do have a sony reader, but what exactly do you need?


----------

